# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Iraqi Terrorists shooting propaganda film used live explosives

## Calypso Jones

not a good idea for muslim ninja-wannabee dingbats.  Blew up 21 of them

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-26123074

Don't you just love stories with a happy ending?

sweet

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-10-2014)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

not quite the production they were looking for, but I'm sure those that were blown up don't mind. I mean they gave their lives for the cause, right? At least it was them instead of their children!

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-10-2014)

----------


## Coolwalker

Maybe they should make...ah, a million more films!

----------


## Calypso Jones

I wonder if allah is running outta Virginians.

----------


## Coolwalker

> I wonder if allah is running outta Virginians.


Did you mean virgins or Virginians? 'Cause I ain't goin'!

----------


## Matalese

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## St James

damn!..................survivors? really? whoda thunk it

----------


## Roadmaster



----------


## Roadmaster

Two groups now.

----------

